# Serie A: i 10 più costosi. C'è anche Donnarumma.



## admin (6 Novembre 2020)

Transfermakt riporta la classifica dei 10 calciatori più costosi della Serie A. Eccola

Lukaku 85

Dybala 80

De Ligt 70

Lautaro 70

Savic 65

Koulibaly 65

Donnarumma 60

Arthur 60

De Vrij 60

Ronaldo 60


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Transfermakt riporta la classifica dei 10 calciatori più costosi della Serie A. Eccola
> 
> Lukaku 85
> 
> ...



Lo venderei anche a 30 sto sopravvalutato arrogante mercenario.


----------



## Manue (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Transfermakt riporta la classifica dei 10 calciatori più costosi della Serie A. Eccola
> 
> Lukaku 85
> 
> ...



Savic 65 patatine...


----------



## Swaitak (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Transfermakt riporta la classifica dei 10 calciatori più costosi della Serie A. Eccola
> 
> Lukaku 85
> 
> ...



Scambio Dollarumma Ronaldo ci sto


----------



## David Gilmour (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Transfermakt riporta la classifica dei 10 calciatori più costosi della Serie A. Eccola
> 
> Lukaku 85
> 
> ...



Ma Dybala cosa avrebbe fatto per valere così tanto? A parte stracciare tutti i record di Louganis, si intende...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Transfermakt riporta la classifica dei 10 calciatori più costosi della Serie A. Eccola
> 
> Lukaku 85
> 
> ...



Mamma mia ne avessero beccato uno per sbaglio..


----------



## Franz64 (15 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Transfermakt riporta la classifica dei 10 calciatori più costosi della Serie A. Eccola
> 
> Lukaku 85
> 
> ...



Lautaro 70? Nemmeno 40 spenderei per questo soppravalutato


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Novembre 2020)

quotazioni fatte a caso. non ne han beccato uno.


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Transfermakt riporta la classifica dei 10 calciatori più costosi della Serie A. Eccola
> 
> Lukaku 85
> 
> ...



Arthur e De Vrij a 60??? E chi cavolo spenderebbe mai così tanto per un difensore o per un centrocampista iper valutato 60 mil solo per fare plusvalenza??


----------

